# Downsizing ain't easy!



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I have spent all day (so far) going through excess fly rods, reels, tying materials & equipment, float tube rod holders, etc. What a PAIN! So far the only decision I've made is planning to sell an unused TFO 9' 5wt BVK, but there will be more for sure. I'll list stuff in Marketplace in the next few days as I accumulate things. I'm finding stuff I bought at shows that I have yet to use. Does this make me a "gear junkie"? I'm thinking it does. Funny thing is, I will be fishing MORE, but tying less (simpler stuff). I'm just glad I finally decided to DO this.
If anyone is looking for specific items, shoot me a PM.

Mike


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey Mike
With all the extra money you will have ---come over and buy some of mine---Need a couple spare 10 or 12 wts?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I didn't know too much tying material was even possible.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

TheCream said:


> I didn't know too much tying material was even possible.


I was thinking the same thing. I keep wanting to tie new flies, and I realize I need 1 ingredient to the mix. Then, I get to the fly shop, and I end up walking out with a sack full of goodies. This past Saturday, The family went up with me, and I was in the shop long enough for them to spend $50 at Marshalls while I picked up my craft supplies and shot the crap with the guys at MRO. That will teach me to take so long...


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey Mike, any 1292 1/2 reels?


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Yakphisher said:


> Hey Mike, any 1292 1/2 reels?


No Pflueger reels. Sorry.
I'll post here when I list stuff in Marketplace. 
Mike


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Mikey
Not going to give the folks over at FAOL a crack at your surplus?

Brad


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

5wt TFO BVK & 2wt Echo Carbon & reels now on Marketplace. Check 'em out!

Brad,
I seldom post on FAOL anymore & I would rather deliver equipment than ship. Giving the Ohio crew 1st shot.

Mike


----------

